# Hogue Over molded stock for 700 ADL Long Action



## rockypoco (Mar 2, 2020)

Been searching for a Hogue over molded stock for my 700 ADL 30.06. All I can find is BDL stocks. ADL to BDL conversion kits are available, but pricey. Anybody know of an over molded stock for ADL's?


----------



## nmurph (Mar 2, 2020)

Limited choices for ADL, even fewer for LA. It took me  few months to find two used Bell&Carlson LA and the bottom metal for both.


----------



## Geno67 (Mar 2, 2020)

Don't do the hogue overmolded. It's too flexible in the front end to be precise. I have one that came with a Howa 1500 action that I've had to hog out and then space the action up with washers. It still touches the barrel and throws flyers from time to time. If I only use the front bag under the front action screw, it shoots great, otherwise - maybe, maybe not. Sucks too - I absolutely LOVE the stock other than that.


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 3, 2020)

Hogue only makes BDL and DM stocks in LA or SA Remington

I think I have an older HS LA around here somewhere I don't need. I see LA bottom metal on eBay for about $75.

That doesn't sound like something I wanted to hear Geno67.  I was using one for my .22-250 build.  It is pillar bedded and it seems light in the front but it didn't seem as flexable as you say that a bag or bipod/shooting sticks would cause the stock to flex enough to make barrel contact.


----------



## Geno67 (Mar 3, 2020)

Search it on accurate shooter and sniper'shide. I wish it wasn't so. Mine is on a 25-06 I use for reaching out and touching things. I'm probably going to have  to sell it and get a stiffer stock.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Mar 3, 2020)

I like wood


----------



## Para Bellum (Mar 3, 2020)

Too flexible.  Won't shoot at all with a bipod.


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 3, 2020)

I do see that it is pretty flexible and how much is cut out under the barrel.  I wonder what a fill of Devcon would do?

A buddy of mine hunted with them on several rifles with ER Shaw twisted barrels in them.  He never mentioned having those kind of issues...and he isn't here any more to ask him what he did.  I do know the smith that did most of his work.... I can ask him.


----------



## woods&water (Mar 4, 2020)

I have a 700 tactical with the hogue stock. I steel bedded the action and lug and steel bedded aluminum channel in the stock from the lug to end of stock with the bull barrel floated. No flex at all now and she shoots 5/8" groups or less at 200 meters all day every day. Any fliers are my fault.


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 4, 2020)

woods&water said:


> I have a 700 tactical with the hogue stock. I steel bedded the action and lug and steel bedded aluminum channel in the stock from the lug to end of stock with the bull barrel floated. No flex at all now and she shoots 5/8" groups or less at 200 meters all day every day. Any fliers are my fault.



What did you use to steel bed with?  It looks like with the reinforcement webbing in the front that all you would need to do is fill that area to make it stiffer.


----------



## Darkhorse (Mar 4, 2020)

I would use Accra Gel. The front end of my wood 700 had warped severely and the forestock was pushing on the barrel so hard it wouldn't group at all. I opened the barrel channel, especially under the barrel from the lug to barrel's end. Then did the same under the action. I bedded the action first then the barrel. It took a  lot of gel under the barrel because I was  trying to stabilize and stiffen it. It worked, the group in my avatar was shot with that rifle.
If doing this to a hogue or other synthetic stock I would fit some stiff metal strips against the stock in the barrel channel, then cover it all with the Gel and float the barrel.
Preparation of the stock is the key to success. All the shiney stuff must be removed then the stock is cleaned well with plain alcohol after every step. The surface should be grey and rough looking. Drill some small holes through webs lengthwise so the gel can flow through and help anchor the gel.
Of course if you just really want a new stock now's the perfect time to get one. That would be my first choice.


----------



## nmurph (Mar 5, 2020)

The Ruger American is well known for having a flimsy fore-end. I took a piece of all-thread, heated it with a heat gun, and pushed it down into the webbing of the stock. I then took my Fordham and remove just a touch of material on one side. It definitely stiffened it up.


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 5, 2020)

Sounds like more than $100 worth of work...maybe I should order the one with the full bedding block instead of the pillar bedded one I have or use is on the .243 I bought and put the youth stock up.


----------



## Darkhorse (Mar 7, 2020)

Yeah, it's a lot of work. More than $100. worth of time. But some of us (me) just like fooling with our own guns.
I would order the stock with the full bedding block as it's purpose is to create a more stable and accurate firearm. The purpose of pillar bedding is to prevent the stock from crushing under the lock screws.
Of course  you could always full length bed the action around the pillars.


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 7, 2020)

I don't mind tinkering...I have put the rifle together from pieces I have have.  I have trued the action, the recoil lug is oversized.  I am recutting the chamber and threading the other end.  I have some good help tinkering with it.  I am not disappointed in any of my stocks with a bedding block, I don't want to spend that amount of time and be disappointed.


----------

